# Boot warning : kernel: [24] sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!



## Alain De Vos (Apr 4, 2021)

Using kernel 13.0-RC5. What does the warning mean ?


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 4, 2021)

Loading radeonkms.ko triggers this warning here as well. I don't know, but I assume it's harmless. Probably, the driver tries to create it while it already exists, or something like that.


----------



## Argentum (Apr 12, 2021)

Zirias said:


> Loading radeonkms.ko triggers this warning here as well. I don't know, but I assume it's harmless. Probably, the driver tries to create it while it already exists, or something like that.


The same here:


> sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!


Would be interesting to know what it is exactly.


----------



## samob (Nov 3, 2022)

I am noticing same message on my system 13.1-RELEASE. It has older Radeon HD 6850 graphic card. System works ok, here is snippet from dmesg:

```
[drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!
[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (BARTS 0x1002:0x6739 0x174B:0xE174 0x00).
[drm ERROR :radeon_atombios_init] Unable to find PCI I/O BAR; using MMIO for ATOM IIO
ATOM BIOS: BARTS
drmn0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)
drmn0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF
[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M
[drm] RAM width 256bits DDR
[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 8290210 KiB
[TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 KiB
[TTM] Initializing pool allocator
[drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.
[drm] Loading BARTS Microcode
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'radeon/BARTS_me.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'radeon/BTC_rlc.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'radeon/BARTS_mc.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'radeon/BARTS_smc.bin'
[drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control
[drm] radeon: dpm initialized
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'radeon/SUMO_uvd.bin'
[drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144
[drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0
[drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x0000000000162000).
drmn0: WB enabled
drmn0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00
drmn0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c0c
drmn0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000072118
drmn0: radeon: MSI limited to 32-bit
drmn0: radeon: using MSI.
[drm] radeon: irq initialized.
[drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 3 usecs
[drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 7 usecs
[drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 2 usecs
[drm] UVD initialized successfully.
[drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs
[drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs
[drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded
[drm] Radeon Display Connectors
[drm] Connector 0:
[drm]   DP-1
[drm]   HPD4
[drm]   DDC: 0x6430 0x6430 0x6434 0x6434 0x6438 0x6438 0x643c 0x643c
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2
[drm] Connector 1:
[drm]   HDMI-A-1
[drm]   HPD3
[drm]   DDC: 0x6460 0x6460 0x6464 0x6464 0x6468 0x6468 0x646c 0x646c
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2
[drm] Connector 2:
[drm]   DVI-I-1
[drm]   HPD6
[drm]   DDC: 0x6470 0x6470 0x6474 0x6474 0x6478 0x6478 0x647c 0x647c
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_UNIPHY
[drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
[drm] Connector 3:
[drm]   DVI-D-1
[drm]   HPD1
[drm]   DDC: 0x6480 0x6480 0x6484 0x6484 0x6488 0x6488 0x648c 0x648c
[drm]   Encoders:
[drm]     DFP4: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1
[drm] fb mappable at 0xE0363000
[drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000
[drm] size 8294400
[drm] fb depth is 24
[drm]    pitch is 7680
VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1080 width=1920 depth=32
pbase=0xe0363000 vbase=0xfffff800e0363000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
end FB_INFO
[drm] Initialized radeon 2.50.0 20080528 for drmn0 on minor 0
acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi0: cannot find EC device
```


----------



## Argentum (Nov 3, 2022)

samob said:


> I am noticing same message on my system 13.1-RELEASE. It has older Radeon HD 6850 graphic card. System works ok, here is snippet from dmesg:


In my computer, the message is still there, but as it has been written - it is probably harmless. The system has been working without problems.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 3, 2022)

It might be worth a PR, cause, "something is not quite right". But yeah, that's most likely more "cosmetic"


----------

